# Question about stock exhaust...



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

If you remove the resonator (not sure the spelling), from the stock exhaust will it make the car louder? add hourse power? :cool


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

yes it will make it a little lound with str8 pipes but as far as hp, i dont no


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

if you are going to mess with the exhaust , don't pussyfoot around. put some long tube headers on it , your choice no cats or high flow, x pipe it and the best sounding mufflers i have heard are the sweet thunder chambered. borla, spintech , magnflow pplllttttttttt. if more people heard the sweet thunders i think more would be put on. here is a clip of them installed on a camaro , shows the installation and some badass runs.mid you these are dumped and not cats and not out the back, so will be louder of course.

http://www.ls1sounds.com/true_duals/TDs-SweetThunder_PaceSetterLT_2.5inX_S2heads_TR224-114cam.wmv

is that GTO a pussycat or a tiger ?


----------



## lkynmbr3 (Jun 30, 2006)

oldsow said:


> if you are going to mess with the exhaust , don't pussyfoot around. put some long tube headers on it , your choice no cats or high flow, x pipe it and the best sounding mufflers i have heard are the sweet thunder chambered. borla, spintech , magnflow pplllttttttttt. if more people heard the sweet thunders i think more would be put on. here is a clip of them installed on a camaro , shows the installation and some badass runs.mid you these are dumped and not cats and not out the back, so will be louder of course.
> 
> http://www.ls1sounds.com/true_duals/TDs-SweetThunder_PaceSetterLT_2.5inX_S2heads_TR224-114cam.wmv
> 
> is that GTO a pussycat or a tiger ?


Yeah, that is a pretty sweet sounding set up. That would get old really fast in a daily driver though. JMO


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

oldsow said:


> if you are going to mess with the exhaust , don't pussyfoot around. put some long tube headers on it , your choice no cats or high flow, x pipe it and the best sounding mufflers i have heard are the sweet thunder chambered. borla, spintech , magnflow pplllttttttttt. if more people heard the sweet thunders i think more would be put on. here is a clip of them installed on a camaro , shows the installation and some badass runs.mid you these are dumped and not cats and not out the back, so will be louder of course.
> 
> http://www.ls1sounds.com/true_duals/TDs-SweetThunder_PaceSetterLT_2.5inX_S2heads_TR224-114cam.wmv
> 
> is that GTO a pussycat or a tiger ?




Personally, I don't believe in an exhaust upgrade to be LOUD just for the sake of being LOUD!!! If there is no Performance gain (over other exhaust options) then it's all bark and no bite :confused 
I'd rather go for stealth performance and watch peoples jaw drop when you smoke'm without advertizing it first.


On the other hand, it's your money and your pleasure. :cool


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Robertr2000 said:


> Personally, I don't believe in an exhaust upgrade to be LOUD just for the sake of being LOUD!!! If there is no Performance gain (over other exhaust options) then it's all bark and no bite :confused
> I'd rather go for stealth performance and watch peoples jaw drop when you smoke'm without advertizing it first.
> 
> 
> On the other hand, it's your money and your pleasure. :cool


:agree


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

dont care what anyone says the freakin exhaust on this car sounds so sick for stock I am in love with it. I love the fact that its quiet until you get on it then it opens up when you punch it. I had shorties eldebrock's and flowmasters on my silverado and after a while you kind of get tired of the rumble.


----------

